# Playing in the water trough



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Funny, at my last barn there were four TB's that would do similar. I say similar because they would rear and plop both fronts in the trough and splash like mad and then flip the trough over. They would only do it when the water was clean. I don really see what you could do except change the type of water container or set more out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I've had horses that do similar things, but nobody has routinely emptied the trough on a daily basis. This has become his toy. Where is your trough? Is there a way that you can place it so that only about 12 inches is available to drink from, maybe "fence" it in? Otherwise you may have to invest in a Richie waterer. They are wonderful, but pricey. Wood is cheaper.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our mare, Lady, will stand in the water (rubber, 110 gal) and splash enough to wet her neck and chest when it's hot. Luckily, she leaves enough water for everyone else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

I had a horse that used to do this to ... what i did that gave him another way to cool off was i put out a sprinkler (you know the kind that you used to run thru when you where i kid) then when it was hot out he would choose to just stand under there for as long as he wanted.


----------



## Miloismyboy (Aug 18, 2009)

Milo likes taking a clean trough and making a mess out of it...


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

ugh my moms horse will paw in it i have no clue why! just one of his legs that ive seen i was coming up to the barn/pastrue and found him trying to get out. we were wondering why the water was always dirty and saw him doing it. i dump it out daily and he leaves water left so we arent as worried but hes a Mustang, 3 and a half years old.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I used to have one of those big fiberglass LooMix tubs, the horses used to get in it if it was hot out and I got tired of patching it. I built a "table" to put it on. Tall enough to discourage them from climbing in but low enough so they could easily drink out of.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

My TB / draft cross would climb in the H2O trough on a daily basis. it was galvanized and I thought for sure she would injure herself or the trough.
I raised the trough, I put it on concrete blocks, double high, 16" since it was a tall trough to begin with, she could not lift her legs high enough to get them inside the trough, worked great, you could use landscape ties or bircks or anything you have around the farm.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

My old mustang gelding used to do that he would use one leg and splash until the buckey was completely empty then toss it around till wr came and refilled it. He broke many haha but never dod it in their other metal large trough. Just the smaller plastic ones


----------

